# Post up your PPL routines...



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

As the title says. See what your routine looks like....

I will start

Chest, Shoulders and Triceps

Decline Press 4x10

OHP 4x10

Incline Flys 3x10 (Drop sets)

Side Lat Raises 3x10 (Drop sets)

Tricep Pushdowns 3x12

Back and Biceps

Deadlifts 4x10

Pull ups (weighted) 3x10

Machine Rows 3x10 (Drop sets)

Face Pulls 3x10

Barbell Curls 3x10

Hammer Curls 3x10

Legs and Abs

Squats 4x10

SLDL 3x10

Leg Extensions 3x10 (Drop sets)

Leg Curls 3x10 (Drop sets)

Calf Raises 3x15-20

Cable Crunches 3x20

Hanging Legs Raises 3x10


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

bump


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Pull

Deadlift - 5x5

Barbell Rows - 5x5

Close Grip Pulldowns - 3x10

EZ Bar Curls - 3x15

Barbell Rear Delt Raises- 3x10

Push

Flat Bench - 5x5

Overhead Press - 5x5

Dips - 3xf

Skulls - 3x15

Side Delt Raises - 3x10

Legs

Squats - 5x5

SLDL - 3x10

Barbell Lunges - 3x10

Standing Calf Raises - 3x15

Leg Extensions - 3x10


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

last workouts were :

incline press, dips, lat raise, front raise, skulls.

rack pull, pull ups, dumbell row, curl, rear delt fly

squat, rdl, calves, abs wheel


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Was planning a PPL routine once just to try it, but I decided if it ain't broke don't fix it so stuck with upper/lower.

My PPL was as follows:

Dumbbell bench

Incline dumbbell bench

Flyes

Arnold presses, dropset OR ss w/ Lateral raises (alt. weekly)

Dumbbell overhead extensions

Hammer-grip chins

Yates barbell rows OR incline DB rows (alt. weekly)

Haney rows ss w/ rev. flyes

Rack pulls

Incline hammer curls

Leg curls

SLDLs

Leg extensions

Squats

Calf raises

That was the original plan, but I'm considering ditching SLDLs altogether. For a couple of weeks now I've not done them and instead gone for triple dropsets on leg curls and that's it. As the weight gets lighter with each of the 3 drops it becomes easy to target certain areas of the hamstrings on each drop individually and I've seen some real improvement. I use pretty explosive positive reps as usual on the working set, then nice smooth reps on the dropsets and focus 100% on feeling the muscle contract. If it keeps working I might as well keep doing it.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Bench

Military

Dips

Side raise

Cgbp

Deads

Pull ups

Row

Rear delt flyes

Ez curl

Squat

Sldl

Leg ext

Ham curl

Calves


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

Bench

Shoulder Press

Close Grip Bench

Dips

Flyes

Lat Raises

Push Downs

Rack Pulls

BO Rows

Low Row

Lat PD

Cab Row

Pull Up

EZ Curl

X-Body Hammer

RDL

Standing Ham Curl

Calve Raises

Squat

Leg Press Close Foot

Extensions

Lunges


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bench

OHP

Incline Flyes

Lat Raises

Tricep Ext

Push Ups

Tri Dips

Deadlifts

Bench Rows

DB Rows

Upright Rows

Rear Delt Rows

EZ Bar Curls

Preacher Curls

Squats

SLDL

Calf Raises

Lunges


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Push:

Dumbbell flat bench

Weighted Dips

Standing Overhead Press

Close Grip Bench

Pull - Coan Phillipi Deadlift routine

Deadlifts

Speed Deadlifts

SLDL

Row

Pull Ups

Back Extensions

Legs

Olympic Squats


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm doing a reordered split of DoggCrapp, basically worked it into a push-pull split as opposed to the recommended torso/limbs split. Must say, I'm loving splitting up hams and quads.

PUSH DAY

Workout 1

DB bench

Arnold presses

Overhead DB extensions

Squat

Calf raise

Workout 2

Incline DB bench

Arnold presses, with second rest-pause set replaced with lat. raise superset

Bench dips

Leg extension

Calf raise

PULL DAY

Workout 1

Chins

Widegrip bentover rows

Incline DB curls

SLDLs

Reverse BB curls

Workout 2

DB supported incline rows

Rack pulls

Hammer curls

Wrist curls

Leg curls


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Benchtri's

Flat bench pyramid up 20,15;10;8;6;3 60k-170k

incline bench 3 sets 10,8,5 60k-140k

incline dbs 3 sets 10,10,80 40k-65k

decline bench 3 sets 20,15,10 60k-140k

pec deck 2 sets full stack 10,10

close grip bench 10.10 60-100k

skull crushers 3 sets 10,10,10 40-80k

cable pushdowns various grips 5x2 sets each full stack 10 reps

oh rope 2 sets 50-70k 2x10 reps

Thats chest day,it varies depending on how I feel.

Can't be ar5ed to write the rest for back /legs/ shoulders but you get the idea


----------

